# Vikes/Pack Part II



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't wait for sunday.This could be one of the biggest TV games of the year.More important for the Pukers than the Vikes.A Vikes win would put them 3 ahead.....2 in the loss column and the tie-breaker.

They are pretty even.....I think it will come down to....Can Rodgers score more points against the Vikes secondary than the Vikes offense......NO :beer:

Vikes 31

Pack 17


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I would love to watch AP run all over the Pack, but he is on my opponent's Fantasy team, so I'm in a Catch 22. Maybe he'll just throw to my guy Sidney Rice and help me out!! 
Either way, Vikes win!!
Pack still won't be able to stop the pass rush and the Vike's secondary looked alright against one of the best offenses in the league in the Steelers without Antoine Winfield.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't care who wins as long as they dump Farve on his A**. Sorry Vike's fans. He really sh** on the fine people in Wisconsin


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

With the O-line coming out of a tough loss with lots of penalties they will want to come out strong to prove that they are a better unit. 
Who exactly do you envision from the Pack creating all this Favre havoc?
Secondly, how did he insult them, after he went from the Jets to the Vikes, not straight from the Pack to the Vikes?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

he should have stayed retired when he left Green Bay, instead of playing his little games. Not going to start a big debate over Brett Farve, He is not worth it.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

If the Packer's wanted him, they would have brought him back and paid him. They went one way, he went another.
When the Vikes wanted Jared Allen they went out and spent $79 million on him. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My opinion is, Farve was trying to get attention, He wanted to retire so he quit the Packers, then he came back for another season. Then he decided to retire again, so he left the Packers. The he came back out of retirement and played with the Jets, then left to go to Minnesota.

He isn't that good, but if you put him on a team with GOOD recievers, he looks very impressive, because his recievers make him look good. My point, when the Pack was division champs, in the playoffs etc. Farve had the best recievers in the league. Last year he didn't do crap, he didn't have the recievers. Now he looks good again, WHY??? he has good recievers. Sorry that's the facts. My mom, sister and niece are die hard Pack fans(there all in Wisconsin and all are share holders in the Pack), they were all 100% Farve, until he crapped on them. Everyone has thier own opinion, and that is fine. I also am allowed an opinion and this is mine. Sorry!

P.S. I think professional sports are overated, way over paid. That's all I'm saying. I wish the whole Viking team except Farve a wonderful season. That team is alway hard to beat.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone ever thinks they are overpaid, just ask them!!

Favre got pressured a lot because his offensive line wasn't as good as it is now. Secondly, once he got injured his stats fell off. 
The thing is, except for Berrian, no one else thought the Vikes had a very good receiving corp. Sidney Rice, Favre's #1 receiver this year was almost considered a bust after last year. Their best receiver after Berrian from last year, Bobby Wade, was cut before the the season started.
Berrian doesn't have nearly as many catches or yards as he did last year and the Vike's were considered to have the weakest receiving corp in the NFC North.
How do you explain that?

Everyone wanted to see what a good quarterback could do to an opponent's secondary with AP in the backfield. Now we know, 6-1.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You've got to be kidding me, right???? Favre has good recievers all of a sudden?? That was thought to be one of the down spots for the team this year. Perhaps you should look at what is really going on. He is making an average (at best) recieving corps look good. 
How good would hey look right now with Sage or T-Jack throwing them the ball????


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> My opinion is, Farve was trying to get attention, He wanted to retire so he quit the Packers, then he came back for another season. Then he decided to retire again, so he left the Packers. The he came back out of retirement and played with the Jets, then left to go to Minnesota.
> 
> He isn't that good,
> 
> you must be watching a different Favre then I am, the one I am watching is lokking pretty good,,,,,


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I don't care who wins as long as they dump Farve on his A**. Sorry Vike's fans. He really sh** on the fine people in Wisconsin


You people are wacked out! :evil:

I suppose Joe Montana did the same when he was traded to the Chiefs? :eyeroll:

Come on and get over yourselves. The guy changed his mind and wanted to play again. Your team didn't want him anymore so who should you really have the beef with? I guess your really not happy with Rodgers then huh? :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Come on and get over yourselves. The guy changed his mind and wanted to play again. Your team didn't want him anymore so who should you really have the beef with? I guess your really not happy with Rodgers then huh? :wink:


I agree the team let him go and I wish he would have stayed. I can't stand Thompson! His going to the Queens makes it even harder, but yet still a fan of his. With that said I am in no way dissapointed in Rodgers and it's good to finally see him play.

GO PACK!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Vikes 24
Losers 21

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The PuKes were in a tough spot.Rodgers was ready to go.Should he have sat on the bench another 2-3 years?They made the decision to go with Rodgers.They made the right decision.But then that also meant Favre had to go.They desperately wanted him not to go to Minn. or Chicago and come back and haunt them.No reason to hate the guy.He still wanted to play.To the point of turning down $20 mil to sit out.Their loss is the Vikes gain.

Right now I take him over Rodgers......3,4,5 years from now the Pukes fans will see it was the right decision and be back in the Favre camp when he goes into the hall.

Eat em up Vikes! :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

as i posted earlier, I don't watch the cartoons on the weekend. If I can't find something better to do than watch football, then it's a sad day. And everyone is entitled to thier opinion. You have yours, and I have mine. Whomever wins, I guess is the better team that day.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Kelly Hannan:

Ahh, don't go saying that. It seems like you got in a little over your head, that's all. It's all good.

This weekend I will go hunting with my brothers, then come back in time to watch the game with my parents who live way up north and are visiting and some friends. There is no way that I would call spending quality time with my family and friends a sad day.

Sit back, relax, and enjoy a meeting of 2 very exciting teams, who just happen to hate each other!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

season sweep! Once again Aaron Rodgers=Tony Romo. Overrated, this with the vikes desperately missing Winfield.

I wonder if Green Bay is questioning their coaching staff after this one? Green Bay fans have mastered the art of booing, first at a man who gave 16 seasons and success they probably won't see in the near future if ever, and then at their own team.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A thing of beauty. 8)


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

The simple truth is that Favre is a perfect fit for the Vikes. Same offense, good running game, good line, and all they needed was a good QB. I admit that I thought Favre could be a bad move, he could be just too old, but it was their best option. But he can still sling it. Man can he throw, and yes, it helps to have receivers that can catch, and a line that blocks. But the Vikes receivers aren't that great, but Harvin hepls big time.

Now I think they are just one piece of the puzzle away from winning it all. Play calling. I like Chilly as a Head Coach, but I hate some of the play calling and conservative stuff he does with a lead. They could win it all with him, but I thik they will just be a tough foe for the eventual Super bowl champs.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

I think they have a great team -I have been a closely watched fan for many yrs, Right now I'm seeing a week spot in the Defense secondary-

like in the Past, they run up a lead and coast - will bite them in the ---.

Also , if they keep running AP up the middle, he will not be very productive- he's not that type of runner- he needs to run out side to gain his speed, and run thru the defense. then he can gain yardage- I wish they would stop forcing him up the middle- he's not that type of runner.

I'm seeing a quality team this year, with most of the pieces coming together- I'm just concerned about the safeties and corners, So far so good- we'll see how healthy they are come Dec.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good game to watch if you didn't care who won.For us Pack/Vikes fans it was a nailbiter until the end.

The Pack made the right decision to go with Rodgers.....with decent protection he is a good QB.

Can't understand why the Pack came out with the same offensive plan as a month ago.Is McCarthy a slow learner?Took him a half and 47 yds of offense to make the changes necessary.The GB coaching staff lost this game.To little to late.

Here's to Brett Favre.......you the man.I would guess the Vikes don't want to play them again this year......even in the dome.Will be a real dogfight for the wild card spots.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Rodgers.....with decent protection he is a good QB.


Any qb is good with a deep 2 protect the sideline, or prevent defense. He has only had success then. He has not won a big game, he has not even come close to the hype that comes with him, just like romo. He also reminds me of cutler.


----------

